# windows 7 reg query batch file



## antmar904 (Feb 22, 2010)

hi all, 

i am trying to uninstall mozilla firefox from all of our workstations but there are diffrent versions out there.

basically what i wanted to do is create a batch file that would look in the registry on a windows 7 32bit machine and search for a uninstall string for mozilla firefox. 

the key to search for is located here: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall

i want to query this directory and find the sub key that has mozilla as the (displayname) then somehow read the (uninstallstring) value and export that to a txt file. 

i tried multiple command line parameters and none of them seem to get me the results that i am looking for.


----------



## UserBarZero (Nov 30, 2011)

You could always delegate it out and have other people uninstall it personally. I guess..
Just asking but, could that batch file you are trying to make be considered a virus from another perspective? Or does it not work like that. oO

editz:
This might be able to be moved to windows 7 since that is your operating system. Ask a mod?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure why you couldn't just run the helper.exe file with the /S switch to uninstall.

"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe" /S


----------



## antmar904 (Feb 22, 2010)

because not all of the firefox versions support the helper.exe, at least i think.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I still have 3.X on my computer and it supports it and my buddy has version 8 and it also supports it. A quick Google Search and it looks like even 2.X supports it.


----------

